#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Εξετάσεις Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών και ενίσχυση δικαιούχων

## mayhem83

Καλησπέρα  συνάδελφοι.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος σχετικά με την ενίσχυση  δικαιούχων και εν γένει με τις εξετάσεις. Παίρνω στο τηλέφωνο για την ενίσχυση δικαιούχων και δεν το σηκώνει κανείς.Είχα ακούσει πως μέχρι  τις 8/8/2014 έχουμε διορία για να δώσουμε εξετάσεις, αν θέλουμε να  πάρουμε τα λεφτά των σεμιναρίων. Και σε περίπτωση που βγουν οι  πίνακες με τους δικαιούχους (που βλέπω να το τρενάρουν κι άλλο και έχει καταντήσει και κοροϊδία από τον Γενάρη το πήγαν Μάρτη, από Μάρτη τέλη Μαίου και τώρα στο φλου)  αν είσαι δικαιούχος παίρνεις τα λεφτά, αλλά αν δε δώσεις εξετάσεις  μέχρι 8/8/2014 θα σου ζητήσουν να τα επιστρέψεις..Τι γίνεται τελικά; Γιατί διαβάζω και ακούω πολλούς δε θα πάνε να δώσουν λένε, ανακοινώσεις βγαίνουν από συλλόγους Μηχανικούς να υπάρξει αποχή κτλ.  :Μειλίχιος:

----------


## Xάρης

Έχει κανείς κάποιο νεώτερο;

----------


## mayhem83

Τελικά τι γίνεται με το θέμα των εξετάσεων και την ενίσχυση που έλεγαν; Αν δε δώσεις μέχρι Δεκέμβρη, διαγράφεσαι; Συνεχίζω παίρνω στο τηλέφωνο 2106969865 που είναι για την ενίσχυση και φυσικά από την πολλή δουλειά(????)  :Γέλιο:   :Γέλιο:   :Γέλιο:  που έχουν δεν το σηκώνουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Για τις εξετάσεις έχουμε λάβει παράταση ισχύος των αδειών μας μέχρι την 31η Δεκεμβρίου 2014.
Εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρξει ικανός αριθμός επιτυχόντων στις εξετάσεις ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών τότε θα δοθεί κι άλλη παράταση κι άλλη κι άλλη και ίσως να το ξανασκεφτούν.
Αρκεί, όπως είπαμε, να μην πάρει *κανείς* να δώσει εξετάσεις.

Σε δικό μου τηλέφωνο απάντησαν αφού επέμενα αρκετά.
Για τις ενισχύσεις δεν γνωρίζω κάτι.

----------

